
Library for simple drawing with jQuery  - yannis
http://www.openstudio.fr/Library-for-simple-drawing-with.html
======
listic
Is it still relevant? As I can understand, this library is more of a
programming exercise for the author, and it wasn't updated for over 2 years.

I am going to learn JavaScript and start with some simple drawing. I guess I
have to learn a lot at once: JavaScript, CSS, some framework (i.e. jQuery,
Dojo) I decided to try Dojo; it seems like a rich library with many
extensions. It has graphics extension dojox.gfx which looks like a capable
graphics library.

OTOH, jQuery doesnt't seem to offer graphics capabilities by itself. Versions
of Tetris in jQuery that I saw [1] all use CSS manipulation to show bricks. I
saw quite impressive reimplementation of classic game with jQuery [2] that
seems to use CSS to implement tiles and goes from there. I can feel that code
is clean and good, but there is too much for me at once.

[1] jQuery Tetris <http://nickolai.tumblr.com/post/363897937/jquery-tetris>

[2] jQuery Video Game Remake: T&C Surf
[http://nickolai.tumblr.com/post/363884217/jquery-video-
game-...](http://nickolai.tumblr.com/post/363884217/jquery-video-game-remake-
t-c-surf-source)

